# Lops and a Tot❤



## BunnyCrazy (Sep 9, 2019)

I have never done anything like this before so I'm pretty clueless. I think I'm mostly writing this to calm myself down because something super awesome should happen soon!!!! Ok, I'll start from the beginning. I am Clara and I have five rabbits (for now Three Holland Lops, Sandy, Patty and Bambi, One Mini Lop, Abigail (Abby for short) and one adorable Dwarf Hotot, Wally, (with an attitude problem)( He is actually super sweet, just grumpy sometimes) Those are all my sweet bunnies. 

This is my first time breeding rabbits and I was hoping I could get helpful tips from this site

Right, so, about a month ago I bred Sandy and Patty, through the past month they have shown no sign of being pregnant. Sunday was actually day 31 and no babies came. BUT!!!!! Sandy started making a nest! She had it made really nice and the only thing missing was her fur. I got super excited, I really thought the babies would have come last night but they didn't! I went out later last night to check on her and she had completely demolished her nest!!!!!!! I have no idea why!! Does anyone have any tips? She hasn't touched the nest all day long and I'm getting worried.

On the bright side Patty started her nest today! I hope she doesn't destroy hers as well.


----------



## BunnyCrazy (Sep 9, 2019)

By the way, I'll try to post pictures of the bunsI hope I can.


----------



## BunnyCrazy (Sep 9, 2019)

WIN_20190909_15_48_44_Pro



__ BunnyCrazy
__ Sep 9, 2019
__ 1



BAMBI, HOLLAND LOP

















WIN_20190909_15_48_44_Pro



__ BunnyCrazy
__ Sep 9, 2019
__ 1



BAMBI, HOLLAND LOP


----------



## BunnyCrazy (Sep 9, 2019)

Oops, sorry I am still learning how to use the site.

This is Bambi my male Holland Lop. He is two years old and super sweet.❤


----------



## BunnyCrazy (Sep 9, 2019)

This is Wally, my around 1 year old, male Dwarf Hotot


----------



## BunnyCrazy (Sep 9, 2019)

Sorry about the bad picturesmy cameras not that good) This is Abby, three year old Mini Lop 
Shes a little frazzled... she was goofing trying to avoid getting caught


----------



## BunnyCrazy (Sep 9, 2019)

I couldn't get pictures of the other two because they are to fiesty to be taken out and you can't see a thing through the cage
Maybe after they kindle I can get better pics.


----------



## Bunny_Mommy (Sep 10, 2019)

OMG, your bunnies are so cute


----------



## zuppa (Sep 10, 2019)

Hi, don't worry about demolished nest she still has all the building material she can build another one. If she built it on day 31 it surely means something but sometimes they are late or decide not to kindle at all. Anyways you will have babies with another one so please post some pics here too we love pictures! :0

So as I understand you bred Sandy and Patty they are holland lops, hopefully father wasn't bigger than they so babies won't be too big for them and everything will go smoothly


----------



## BunnyCrazy (Sep 10, 2019)

Whew, thats good to know because the other doe, Patty, half wrecked her nest this morning. But Sandy started rebuilding hers!!!
Thank you soooooo much!!


----------



## BunnyCrazy (Sep 10, 2019)

This is Patty, the pictures are old though, so they are now a little bigger.

This is Sandy, she was a lot harder to take a picture of. lol.


----------



## BunnyCrazy (Sep 10, 2019)

And these are my sweet bun-buns.


----------



## BunnyCrazy (Sep 10, 2019)

The father is a Holland Lop as well so, all is well


----------



## BunnyCrazy (Sep 10, 2019)

Sandy made huge progress on her nest!!! I have been checking on them about every hour, I am sooooooo excited


----------



## BunnyCrazy (Sep 11, 2019)

Sandy is making her nest but in a wierd way! She is hollowing out the back of the nest box and leaving a cleared space in the very back. Do some does build their nests this way? Patty hasn't touched her nestbox since yesterday!! Do they usually take this long to build their nests?
Thanks!!


----------



## BunnyCrazy (Sep 12, 2019)

Super awesome news!!!! Patty totally ignored her breakfast and was busy carrying hay around in her mouth, she stuffed her nestbox full of hay and some shreds of newspaper and now is busy pulling fur to put in her nest!!! I am soooo excited!!!
BTW is the newspapaer alright for her nest?
I'll add some pics of her and her nest


----------



## BunnyCrazy (Sep 12, 2019)

I can not believe I missed it, but just a few minutes ago I found three newborn baby rabbits in Patty's nest!!!!!! I have no idea how I missed them before!! I am exploding right now!!! All three are alive and healthy and full!! Whew. I will try to attach some pictures later. 
WOW. I am in shock! Patty is still pulling fur to cover them, its as if the babies came and she goes "Oops, I forgot to make a nest!"


----------



## zuppa (Sep 12, 2019)

Congratulations! So day 34 it was. Looking forward to pictures btw she can give you more later, sometimes after a few days. But 3 is great, you can be sure that they will be getting enough milk and will grow well


----------



## BunnyCrazy (Sep 12, 2019)

Here they are))


----------



## zuppa (Sep 13, 2019)

Beautiful! )


----------



## BunnyCrazy (Sep 15, 2019)

Sooo sorry I haven't posted!! I've been really busy. Well, I have bad news. 2 of Patty's babies died.. It is her first litter, so I guess I was expecting something like this, but it is still so sad. The third baby is alive and doing well, big fat stomach. I really hope this baby makes it!!!


----------



## BunnyCrazy (Sep 15, 2019)

This is the survivor


----------



## BunnyCrazy (Sep 18, 2019)

Help!! Sandy is acting super weird!! She dug all her bedding to one side of her cage and is sitting in her nestbox with her eyes half closed! She has not made a nest, even though she could be kindling. I don't know and I am super worried. Please help!!! Whats wrong with her!!!


----------



## BunnyCrazy (Sep 24, 2019)

Please HELP!!!!!!!!! There is something wrong with Patty's baby!!!! I think she is not eating enough and I am not sure what to do!! Thiis afternoon I went out to see her and she was lying flat on the bottom of the cage, out of her nestbox, I held the mother so she could feed but she didn't even try!! Please help, I'm not sure what to do for her.☹☹


----------



## zuppa (Sep 24, 2019)

Hi, sorry about your losses so she only has one baby now how old is it? Do you keep them inside or outside?
When there are more kits in the nest they can stay warm but one would need something to keep warmth can you check if she's cold? Does Patty have milk at all? Some pics would be good so we can see your situation


----------



## zuppa (Sep 24, 2019)

So I see they born 12 September that's nearly two weeks. Do you know why the other two died?


----------



## BunnyCrazy (Sep 25, 2019)

Yes he/she is almost two weeks old. The rabbits are outside, and I have found the baby out of the nestbox more than once. Fortunately though, she has never seemed cold and is always burrowed in straw. This morning he/she seemed to have eaten a little but still did not have the full stomach I would like. I think Patty has some milk, is it possible that she could not have enough or is her baby to weak to eat enough? I have absolutely no idea why the other two died but I am assuming that it had something to do with the fact that this her first litter. I will try to get some pictures. It is a little hard to get pictures because I am using a laptop.


----------



## zuppa (Sep 25, 2019)

I would take them indoor if you can so you can monitor them and keep the baby warm inside nest box.
You can give Patty a little rolled oats if you think she doesn't have enough milk, just a tea spoon maybe. Also while nursing she supposed to be getting unlimited pellets about four her normal portions.

Here's what my rabbit gets while nursing, tablespoon of rolled oats with herbs, chamomile and thyme I think, but also I give them mint and other herbs from my backyard. Here's a little more oats that I would recommend as this was just first day after giving birth and she had 6 kits not one so I thought she'd need some booster but normally you just can sprinkle a teaspoon over her food and that would be enough.

Not to overdose oats especially if your bun tends to be overweight. But while nursing it's ok.


----------



## BunnyCrazy (Sep 25, 2019)

Okay. Will do Thank you soooooooooooo much for the advise!!!!


----------



## BunnyCrazy (Sep 26, 2019)

Good news!!!! The baby had a very full stomach this morning!!! Thank you for your advise


----------



## zuppa (Sep 27, 2019)

Great! Give us some pics did it open its eyes already?


----------



## BunnyCrazy (Sep 28, 2019)

Yes I will post some pictures and yes she/he has opened her/his eyes. (Its annoying not knowing if he/she is a boy or girl)


----------



## BunnyCrazy (Oct 5, 2019)

This is Almond my sweet three week old baby bunny!!!


----------



## zuppa (Oct 8, 2019)

Beautiful! Love the name Almond as well


----------



## Lauren Kiernan (Oct 8, 2019)

Very pretty baby!


----------



## BunnyCrazy (Oct 8, 2019)




----------



## Rosy (Oct 9, 2019)

adorable!


----------



## JenGibs (Oct 9, 2019)

BunnyCrazy said:


> View attachment 42918
> View attachment 42917
> View attachment 42916
> 
> Here they are))


I see they are outside.....what is the temperature where you are?


----------



## BunnyCrazy (Oct 15, 2019)

In the Summer it usually reaches the 100's, and the Winters rarely go under freezing. Spring and Fall are perfect.
But don't worry, we have fans running during the summer and every rabbit gets iced water bottles to lean on


----------



## BunnyCrazy (Oct 21, 2019)

Hello everyone!! I really should have said something about this a long time ago but I haven't had the time. But the news is good!!
Sandy is most likely pregnant and I am currently waiting for babies because her due date was yesterday, she has built a nest but no fur yet. I am hoping she really will kindle this time!! Last time I was 99% sure she was pregnant but still no babies, so maybe this time she will kindle 
(I will try and post some pictures


----------



## BunnyCrazy (Mar 6, 2020)

Wow, well it’s been a while and a lot has happened since Almond is now a almost full grown beautiful healthy buck, and super sweet!! Patty (Almond’s mom) is pregnant and due in a few days! Sandy, unfortunately killed her first litter of kits, so I don’t think I’m going to breed her again Abby kindled two healthy beautiful kits last November and they are now big and healthy Wally, the Dwarf Hotot, is as silly as ever! His past week my dad surprised me with a beautiful Dwarf Hotot doe, she was born on Christmas Day!! He name is Tulle and she is very sweet. I’ll try to get some updated pictures of everyone!


----------



## TheSketchyBunnies (Mar 6, 2020)

I look forward to it!!


----------



## BunnyCrazy (Mar 6, 2020)

These are Abby’s kits Slipper and Squeaker


----------



## TheSketchyBunnies (Mar 6, 2020)

They are so beautiful!!


----------



## BunnyCrazy (Mar 6, 2020)

Thanks


----------



## BunnyCrazy (Mar 6, 2020)

This is Tulle I put her in wig Squeaker and Slipper an they became immediate friends! I was pretty surprised, not one grunt or thump, they just sniffed noses and were friends


----------



## BunnyCrazy (Mar 6, 2020)

*with


----------



## BunnyCrazy (Mar 19, 2020)

Patty kindled seven beautiful kits this morning. After over a week of waiting!! They all seem healthy and fat except for a tiny one who is very skinny and red... I have been holding the mom so it can eat but it hasn't really tried to I will hopefully post some pictures soon Yesterday, Tulle, the Dwarf Hotot, managed to escape from her bunny pen and led us on a rabbit hunt, lit rally, all over the neighborhood. We ended up finding her behind a wheelbarrow in our yard... She is fine but we still have no idea how she got out! These bunnies are trouble...


----------



## BunnyCrazy (May 29, 2020)

Wow...its been a while... A lot has happened...Patty's seven babies unfortunately were diminished... We had two stolen after our hutch was broken into, and then another was killed by some sort of creature We haven't caught whatever it was that was attacking, but we hopefully will soon Sandy kindled three kits on Sunday and they are growing nicely


----------

